# Seed coating question



## Fossil02818 (May 31, 2010)

What allowance, if any, do you folks make for the weight of the seed coating when determining planting rates? I have planted coated alfalfa that was around 95% seed purity and had less than 5% weight for the coating so I planted that at the recommended seeding rates. However, I am planning on planting some Crown Royal Orchard grass and noticed from the seed tag that it is only 46% pure seed and 50% coating by weight. Should I double my planting rate from say 5lbs/acre to 10lbs to allow for the coating or should I expect the coated seed to have twice the germination and success rate than uncoated seed. This is for a mixed stand of alfalfa and OG. I have had good experience using legume seed coated with inoculants in the past but this would be the first time planting grass seed coated with a moisture agent.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Ask your seed guy if he is any good . My seed guy has always sent me in the right direction . I deal with salesman/farmer with Kings agri-seed and they so far they have been spot on.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I asked this same question to my seed supplier about some different seed than yours. The answer I got was you need to plant at the seed weight rate. In your case, yes, if you want 5 lbs of OG, you'll need to set your rate higher to account for the coating. Of course this was a salesman I was asking this to. He would love for you buy more seed. I didn't follow my seed suppliers advise. It was bermuda grass so it filled in quite well over the 1st year. OG with a seed coating, you may want to bump that rate up.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Increase seed rate by 50% to be thoroughly satisfied(i.e 5#'s--7 1/2#'s).....I am speaking from my personal experience with coated seed(Orchard grass)....I avoid coated in everything but alfalfa now. The only time when I think coated grass seed is worth the coating is in very dry spring conditions. Coated seed mainly benefits the seed companies.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Fossil02818 (May 31, 2010)

I just bought some additional uncoated seed to get the total weight needed. I'll blend them together with the coated seed for this planting. The only reason I chose coated seed originally for this field is that it is not near any water source and I won't be able to run my water reel over it if it needs irrigation during early germination and emergence. I'll take my chances with uncoated seed as I've always done in the past. This coated grass seed definitely is better for the seed company than the farmer. What a racket. They get to sell you twice as much product and at a higher price.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

I too have some WL alfalfa seed coming, coated with all sorts of stuff. I'll adjust my rates. Thanks


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Fossil02818 said:


> I just bought some additional uncoated seed to get the total weight needed. I'll blend them together with the coated seed for this planting. The only reason I chose coated seed originally for this field is that it is not near any water source and I won't be able to run my water reel over it if it needs irrigation during early germination and emergence. I'll take my chances with uncoated seed as I've always done in the past. This coated grass seed definitely is better for the seed company than the farmer. What a racket. They get to sell you twice as much product and at a higher price.


Is this coating your talking about a clay like substance? Maybe help retain moisture to seed contact?


----------



## Fossil02818 (May 31, 2010)

Bonfire, the coating for alfalfa is primarily rhizome bacteria to improve nitrogen fixing for the new plant roots. For the grass seed the coating is primarily for moisture retention through germination. It also has some minerals and supposedly some other nutrients. I suspect that good seedbed preparation, proper seed depth and good seed to soil contact is more important than using coated seed. I'm considering planting some of the coated seed only along one edge of the field to see if it really makes any difference compared to uncoated seed on the rest of the field.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Here coating for anything other than alfalfa is not considered.

With alfalfa it depends what all you have included in the STUFF. Some apply some bacteria and a fungicide.
Thirty years ago that resulted in a extra half of a seed sack of seed. 
Then they went to using clay (dirt) to have a more uniform uptake of moisture. Some put a lime coating on the seed, for those with acid soils.
I just ask for their standard coating package.
This year I had them also include Molybdenum. 
The experts tell me to plant my standard weight per acre including the "dirt".

My standard seeding rate is 20#s/A for an ideal seed bed, & weather forecast. Seldom is my seed bed ideal and I have found 30#s/A gives me a more uniform stand. The setting for my Brillion Seeder remains the same regardless of coating. If I were using a drill of some kind I would decrease the seeding rate. But our Brillion Seeder does not show "drill rows" but has a broadcast emergence. I do not see seed to seed compition so can use the higher seeding rate.

I like 40 seedlings to the sq ft as a minimum. Many times I see 60 seedlings. The volunteer seedlings in my old stands many times are 80 or more seedlings per sq ft.

My goal is to have at least 20 seedlings per sq ft for the first cutting.

It all depends on your soil, climate, seeder, and personal management style.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

I'll be the oddball. I like the coated seed. I've never altered my seeding rates, and about 99% of the time I am no-tilling, and I can actually see the seed laying in the dirt. I've never planted coated o-grass, didn't know they had it.

Rodney


----------

